
Do you think “Uber for Complex Services” will work? - googlycooly
Complex services mean, engagements that involve several people and parameters, and takes more time to complete.  Say for example, A house construction, custom software development etc
======
brudgers
Part of Uber's success is efficient engagement. Service delivery consists
mostly of the actual service, driving. Service requests consist mostly of the
actual service, riding.

Another part of Uber's success is ubiquity of need and capability. Many people
need to get from one place to another much of the time. Many people are
capable of driving someone from one place to another without assistance.

House construction and custom software development have neither of these
features. At any given time, there are no people with an _immediate_ need.
There are very few people capable of providing the service without assistance.
The engagement periods are months or years.

